# devel/git always installs gitk



## hopla (Jun 2, 2010)

Hi,

Even though I do not check the GUI option in 'make config' and even though my /etc/make.conf has all these GUI and X related options:


```
NO_X=yes
NO_X11=yes
NO_GUI=yes
NO_XWINDOWS=yes
WITHOUT_X=yes
WITHOUT_X11=yes
WITHOUT_GUI=yes
WITH_X=no
WITH_X11=no
WITH_GUI=no
ENABLE_GUI=no
```

'make install' keeps building 'gitk' and thus installs tk85 and associated X libraries.

I'm installing on a headless server. I don't need gitk, nor do I want any X libs dragged in.

Is there a bug in the devel/git Makefile? Or am I forgetting something? For extra weirdness: http://www.freshports.org/devel/git/ doesn't speak of any dependencies on tk85...

Hopla


----------



## adamk (Jun 2, 2010)

If you disable the GUI option in 'make config' does it still build gitk?


----------



## SirDice (Jun 2, 2010)

Remove all those options and leave _only_ WITHOUT_X11.

WITH_X11 isn't a variable. It's a knob. Just having it defined will mean the opposite of WITHOUT_X11.


----------



## hopla (Jun 2, 2010)

```
/usr/ports/devel/git # make all-depends-list
/usr/ports/lang/perl5.8
/usr/ports/lang/p5-Error
/usr/ports/ftp/curl
/usr/ports/lang/python26
/usr/ports/devel/gmake
/usr/ports/textproc/expat2
/usr/ports/converters/libiconv
/usr/ports/mail/p5-Net-SMTP-SSL
/usr/ports/security/ca_root_nss
/usr/ports/devel/gettext
/usr/ports/devel/libtool22
/usr/ports/security/p5-IO-Socket-SSL
/usr/ports/security/p5-Net-SSLeay
```

Sweet  Thanks SirDice!

So WITHOUT_X11 in /etc/make.conf is really all I need to disable X11 building? Because I got all those other options from all kinds of different tutorials on the web...


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 2, 2010)

'Tutorials on the web' are at the very bottom of the well of knowledge.

[/zen]


----------



## SirDice (Jun 2, 2010)

hopla said:
			
		

> So WITHOUT_X11 in /etc/make.conf is really all I need to disable X11 building?


Yes.



> Because I got all those other options from all kinds of different tutorials on the web...



Some of them are old, some I've never seen before. WITHOUT_GUI may or may not be used by a port, I know some ports use it. But it's not a 'standard' knob. You can find the standard ones in /usr/ports/KNOBS.


----------



## dennylin93 (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks for the pointer. I've been using Ports for quite a while now, and I didn't know that the knobs are documentated there.


----------

